# The Secret Diary of a Boelens Keeper Day 3



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

She was sprayed and once again went to her basking spot to warm up for the day. I left for work and when I returned found her on the floor of the vivarium, it was then that I realised why she was at the front of her vivarium first thing and last thing in the day. The windows in the house! Our living room (where her vivarium is currently located) has windows facing east and west, the position of the vivarium ment that she would get direct sunlight from about 7-8am (before I wake up) and again from about 5-6pm (the time I return from work). In the nicest way possible, I’ve found that she is totally addicted to heat! The hotter the better. And when thinking about this, it makes perfect sense. They have evolved to have black skin, naturally, darker surfaces warm up more under sunlight, and she is obviously no exception. So, the first rule of boelens that I was taught is very true, keep them hot, very hot!


----------

